# New set-up



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, It's a Trumark, bands reverse tied, one of my HD grips installed, so what makes it a new set-up? Can you spot it?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

double bands?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

no


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Black dyed pouch to match the grip - chrome and black looks good!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

New latex


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Each band is looped through the pouch?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You nailed it AVO. I am taking a look at the Saunders Patented bands In pure Latex. I won't know for awhile if I will take them on or not. I have to do testing before it can be released, then there is other considerations also. If I do take them on I will call them LA2000


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah! got my new contacts in this morning! Now if I could get this guys PC connected to internet, I'd be happy camper!
WOrk for same company as your son, Bill.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They are a great company. I was offered a job with them when there were only 8 people in the company. Years later they took Son on when he had no job and a daughter with SF. -- Tex


----------

